# Watersports and Freestyle Libre



## Kedi (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi, I've just joined the forum, so hope I'm posting this correctly.
        Just responding to 'In deep water' in the letters page of June's Balance magazine, regarding using a FreeStyle Libre while swimming.
        I started using a FreeStyle Libre in November, 2018.  At the training session, I was told by the rep that, the sensors had been tested for up to 30 minutes down to either 1 or 3 metres (I forget which).  But there were Scuba divers out there who have used them for up to 60 mins.  She advised covering the sensor with some 'Vet band', then cutting a hole in the middle to expose the little sensor.  I bought a roll of Vet band from Amazon.  I discussed this with my Diabetes consultant who was happy for me to try diving with my sensor.
        So armed with this information,  I went for a check dive in my local pool down to 3 metres for 10 mins.  Diabetic divers will be aware of the requirements for blood glucose readings at 1 hour, 30 mins, pre-dive and post dive.  I recorded these readings in my dive log alongside my Libre readings.  I found no real difference in my flash glucose readings apart from slight ruckering of the Vet band under a tight wetsuit.  I had to be careful removing the sticky Vetband off the sensor.  But it stayed on for the rest of its 14 day life and readings remained unchanged.
       After this, I did 5 warm water dives with my Libre up to 15 metres for 50 minutes and again, no real difference in the readings.  So, then I had the confidence to take the Libre down to 30 metres - it still worked after the dive, did not come off and made no difference to the readings.  I had taken a spare sensor with me on holiday in case the current one slid off after diving.
       I have recently done 8 more warm water dives where the water was so warm, I just wore t-shirt and shorts, but this time without the Vet band - and still fine.  
       I'm finding the Libre a Godsend for monitoring my glucose trends while diving.
       As I'm new to the forum, I'd love to hear from other Type 1 divers, as I'm the only one I know of!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 3, 2019)

Glad you've found it useful Kedi.  Know nothing about diving myself.  (Apart from the 10m platform at Sheaf Valley about 35 years ago  ). There have been a few type 1 divers who have posted but I think @missclb is the only 'regular' that I know of who is T1 and a diver.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2019)

Well done Kedi . I am into Catamaran sailing & Jet-skis. Keeping active is the best way


----------



## missclb (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey @Kedi – welcome to the forum! And congrats on your successful dives with the libre. I'm a diver too, and the libre makes it all so much easier. I tend to go away for weekends doing around 7 dives over two days, and i've never had a sensor fail yet. I've been using them for around two years now. I think the pressure might be giving it a helping hand, but whatever the reason, I'm super grateful that it works so well underwater. I used to get up about 5am, an hour before all the other divers, to start checking BGs and see the trend. Now I can simply scan and I have all the info I need. I've never used anything to hold it in place, just pop a wetsuit on top and i'm good to go. Where do you dive? Are you doing any UK sites?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't mind being on top of the water in any weather but not too far underneath


----------



## Cobby (Nov 4, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Well done Kedi . I am into Catamaran sailing & Jet-skis. Keeping active is the best way


Hello Hobie - I am just starting sailing again after many years and about to buy a wetsuit. I sail a Solo on an inland lake - what type of wetsuit do I need. I am worried about Libre Sensor worn underneath about whether it will stay on. I was thinking of buying a wetsuit with a vest top and wear a rash vest and spray jacket on top versus a full wetsuit. What do you think?


----------



## Cobby (Nov 4, 2019)

Cobby said:


> Hello Hobie - I am just starting sailing again after many years and about to buy a wetsuit. I sail a Solo on an inland lake - what type of wetsuit do I need. I am worried about Libre Sensor worn underneath about whether it will stay on. I was thinking of buying a wetsuit with a vest top and wear a rash vest and spray jacket on top versus a full wetsuit. What do you think?


By the way also have a an Omnipod too to and wonder about thoughts/experience with that?


----------



## Kedi (Nov 6, 2019)

missclb said:


> Hey @Kedi – welcome to the forum! And congrats on your successful dives with the libre. I'm a diver too, and the libre makes it all so much easier. I tend to go away for weekends doing around 7 dives over two days, and i've never had a sensor fail yet. I've been using them for around two years now. I think the pressure might be giving it a helping hand, but whatever the reason, I'm super grateful that it works so well underwater. I used to get up about 5am, an hour before all the other divers, to start checking BGs and see the trend. Now I can simply scan and I have all the info I need. I've never used anything to hold it in place, just pop a wetsuit on top and i'm good to go. Where do you dive? Are you doing any UK sites?


Hi Missclb,  apologies for the late reply!  You are the first diabetic diver I've come across.  I just do holiday dives overseas now and have sold my dry suit.  Looking forward to a trip to Cozumel in January - can't wait!  What about you?  I've also stopped using dressings to protect my sensor and have just been super careful when putting on my wetsuit - so far, so good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2019)

Kedi said:


> Hi Missclb,  apologies for the late reply!  You are the first diabetic diver I've come across.  I just do holiday dives overseas now and have sold my dry suit.  Looking forward to a trip to Cozumel in January - can't wait!  What about you?  I've also stopped using dressings to protect my sensor and have just been super careful when putting on my wetsuit - so far, so good



glad it’s working so well for you @Kedi. Technology is great these days!


----------



## Siljesyl2 (Jan 20, 2020)

T2 and back from 10 days liveaboard diving in Raja Ampat. Libre worked fantastically the whole time!


----------



## missclb (Jan 28, 2020)

@Kedi – sooooo, how was Cozumel?


----------



## Kedi (Feb 6, 2020)

Siljesyl2 said:


> T2 and back from 10 days liveaboard diving in Raja Ampat. Libre worked fantastically the whole time!


Sorry for the late reply - have been diving in Cozumel.  The Libre stayed on and was able to scan it through my wetsuit before and after dives.  Such a big help!


----------



## Kedi (Feb 6, 2020)

missclb said:


> @Kedi – sooooo, how was Cozumel?


Hi Caroline. Just got back.  Did 8 dives, 27 degrees water temp .  Saw Nurse Sharks, Turtles and Eagle Rays.  I was hoping to go over to the main land and see some Bull Sharks which are usually around until end of Feb, but unfortunately, they'd already left for the season.  I did wonder why.  It was all drift dives with some very strong currents at times and lots of long swim-throughs.  I did find it quite busy - lots of dive boats with big groups, so had to keep focused on my buddy!  But it was a great experience, I'm glad I did it.  My Libre was an absolute Godsend as usual, stayed on and was accurate through my wetsuit before and after the dives.


----------



## missclb (Feb 25, 2020)

@Kedi – sounds fantastic, i'm jealous reading this. Did you get any pictures? Such a shame it's so busy, but it's hard to avoid that. I like nothing more than a deserted dive site and going in a group that are happy to spread out a little. 27 degrees is just perfect too. The libre really does change the ease of diving, I'd hate to have to go back to diving without it. What were the dive centers like? Did you tell the guides know about your diabetes, did they handle it all okay? Just being nosey, as I always tend to dive on chartered trips organized by friends who all know about my T1.


----------



## Kedi (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Caroline, I've just tried to upload some pictures without success-but I'll find a way.  My husband doesn't dive, so I have to go it alone.  I have to start from scratch with each dive centre, guide and buddies with a pre-prepared speech!  It helps if they read the guidelines on the fitness to dive forms - some do, some don't.  Their response varies a lot, but most will say they've had type 1's dive with them before and are aware of the need for frequent testing, location of the Glucogel etc.  I do wonder what would happen if something did happen (never has), but the Libre gives that extra reassurance.  I once had a pre-dive BM of 7.0.  Fortunately, I was the only diver, so the guide was happy to wait for me to have some glucose and get up to a safe level.  I would like to set up a list of Diabetes-friendly dive shops!


----------



## missclb (Apr 1, 2020)

@Kedi sounds like you've had good experiences, that's great to hear. The libre has definitely revolutionized diving, for sure. I would hate to go back to diving without it. 

My ONLY grumble (and it's not really a proper grumble) is that diabetics can't make Dive Master or beyond. Myself and a few of my instructor friends have pestered PADI on numerous occasions to try to find a way, but it's just not gonna happen. And i do understand the reasoning, so it's fair enough. Stuck at Master Scuba Diver. Forever.


----------



## Kedi (Apr 21, 2020)

missclb said:


> @Kedi sounds like you've had good experiences, that's great to hear. The libre has definitely revolutionized diving, for sure. I would hate to go back to diving without it.
> 
> My ONLY grumble (and it's not really a proper grumble) is that diabetics can't make Dive Master or beyond. Myself and a few of my instructor friends have pestered PADI on numerous occasions to try to find a way, but it's just not gonna happen. And i do understand the reasoning, so it's fair enough. Stuck at Master Scuba Diver. Forever.



Hi missclb, yes, like you I would love to go down the instructor route, but I've never done anything about it! I'm Pad/Sac - Padi AOW and Bsac Sports Diver.  I was looking at this article in the Bsac magazine about Diabetic divers becoming instructors https://www.scubamagazine.co.uk/sites/default/files/Diving with Diabetes.pdf.  The last paragraph being the most relevant.
Hope you're okay with the lockdown.  It means we've had to postpone a diving trip at the end of the month where I was so looking forward to getting my 100th dive in.
I've been reading about some Diabetic divers taking their Libre scanner underwater on the dive in a clear ziplock bag or a phone case.  Apparently they still work down there!  Do you do that?  I'm not sure if I would, especially as my scanner is NHS funded.  I tend to scan immediately before and after a dive.


----------

